# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  فطائر محلاة

## الوسادة

*

sweet blanc with berry




العجينه :



2 و1\4 ك طحين 



1و 1\2 م ص خميره



رشه ملح 



2 و1\2 م ك سكر 




1\3 ك لبن حلو (زبادي)



1 بيضه 



1 م ك حليب مركز محلى 



1 م ك عسل 



1\4 ك ماء دافئ



زبده ذائبه بحرارة الغرفه 




للوجه :



بيضه مخفوقه 





للزينه :



سكر بودره 



فراوله طازجه 



كريمه شانتي



مارميلاد او مربى التوت البري الاسود



بعض حبات من التوت البرس الطازج




الحشو :



1 ك كريم شيز 



1\3 ك سكر



1\3 ك لبن زبادي حلو 



3 م ك كريمه سائله للخفق او whipping cream



1\2 م ص عصير ليمون





اولا نجهز الحشو :



نخفق الكريمه والسكر. 



ثم نضيف اللبن وثم الكريمه والعصير .



نغطيها ونحفظها بالثلاجه .










لعمل العجينه :



نخلط المقادير الجافه .



نخلط المقادير السائله ما عدا الزبده ونضيف خليط الطحين ونخلط مع بعض حتى تتختلط المواد وتتشكل عجينه .



نضيف الزبده بعد تقسيمها لقطع صغيره ونعجن العجينه جيدا لمده 10 د حتى تتشكل عجينه طريه وملساء .







نتركها تختمر حوالي 1 - 1و1\2 س .



نضغط على العجينه لاخراج الهواء منها ونخمرها مره اخرى 1\2 س .



نقسم العجينه الى كرات صغيره ونفردها بالنشابه الى قرص صغير ونضعها في قالب الكب كيك بحيت تاخذ شكل الكب .



نتركها تخمر مره اخرى حوالي من 1\2 - 3\4 س .










نمسح وجه الكب بالبيض المخفوق و نوزع الحشو داخل الكب وندخلها الفرن على 350 ف لمده حوالي 1\4 س .



نزينها بالفراوله والكريمه شانتي او بمارميلاد التوت الاسود .




لعمل مارميلاد التوت الاسود :



1 ك من التوت الاسود البري blackberry + 1\4 ك من السكر + 1 م ك ماء



نضعهم على النار ونتركه يغلي على نار وسط حوالي 1\4 س حتى ينضج ويسمك قليلا .



نطحن الخليط ونصفيه من البذور .



















*

----------


## فيروز

شهيتني صُرت بدي منه
يمي يمي يمي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كتير زاكيه والطريقه سهله كتير و بسيطة 
مشكورة " الوسادة " على الطرح

*

----------


## الوسادة

*اهلا و سهلا فيكم و الله لو بإيدي كنت عملتلكم و عزمتكم 

منورين فيروز و دموع*

----------


## shams spring

*مع انه ما الي خلق لاعمل هيك شغلات 
بس الصورة منظرهم بشهي ومغري كتير بصراحه 

يلا يا هدووووولة اعمليلنا متلهم واعزمينا 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ممممممممممم
شكلو راح يطلع طيب ..

راح اجرب اعملها .. وبخبركم النتيجة لاحقاً 

يسلموووووووووووووو*

----------

